# Tire suggestions



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

What brand of HO silicone tires do you all use?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I get mine fro Bud's H.O. Very good grip!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

For slip-ons I mostly buy SuperTires brand from a hobby shop. They are very durable. You can order direct but the shipping costs are high unless you order a ton of them. I've also used slip-on tires from Wizzard, Buds, JWs Speed Parts, and Weird Jack (Rocket Science) and they are all excellent quality. Weird Jack has some unique offerings like white sidewalls which are kinda cool for vintage cars.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Supertires are the way to go with our rules- the car must fit the track gauge at the beginning and end of each race. With Super G+ cars, everything else tends to slip and spin off the rim due to the high rpm.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Supertires. Ordered mine from Tom Heister at the same time I bought a few other items.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

If you run a variety of different chassis, you can't beat a Rocket Science BOR (bag of rejects). A boatload of various tires for around $30.

But, if you are racing, it is best to check with the guys in the group you plan to race with.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TJET Tires both skinny and Hot Rod/Indy Tires

I use all of these depends on track and my driving style which I'll use. For skinny wheeled TJETS when I have a car that I drive right on the edge Penn Valley cannot be beat. They are also the truest of all the tires. When I am constantly overdriving the car and need just a little slip I like both ThunderSlicks and Rocket Science. ThunderSlicks fit just a tad tighter and don't expand as much when left on the tires. Rocket Science are the easiest to true and shape.

For Indy Cars Penn Valley on the rear and I like Rocket Sciences large TYCO S for the front. Thunder Slick use to have a great exact look a like for the Indy Cars but he does not make those anymore.

Thunder Slicks 
http://www.thunderslicks.com you can also buy them at http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/

Rocket Science 
http://weirdjack.com

Penn Valley
http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm


Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I run slip ons almost exclusively save for a few token fray cars and some vintage AJ's here and there.

For price and variety ya cant beat Weird Jack!

Super tires are very nice and to date still havent ruined/torn one. 

Penn Valley tires, one of my favs! Absolutely the most quiet tire I've ever run. 

There is no ONE do all tire. They all have individual charcteristics directly related to the material properties.

Like a 1:1 car the tire has to match the usage.

Rocket Science tires have a vintage spongee feel when you drive on them. If you like to hang the tail out and still have good hook up out of the turns they are the ticket! They true up easily and are a great value. 

Super tires are darn near indestructable and are probably the snuggest fitting slip on tire out there. You'll never rim spin a set of these. Impossible to true due to the compound used in their manufacture. The best you can do is knock the edge/flash off of themwith some 220. They can be a little noisey on irregular surfaces and chatter loudly when dirty. Super tires just run and run...probably forever 

Penn Valley hides run eerily quiet due to their super soft compound. Unlike the stark sharp edge of the Super tire, Penns have a nice rolled edge. They are very grippy so naturally they are susceptable to picking up a lot of grungous from the track surface. The Penn's can swell a bit under high RPM and float off the rim on high Zoop cars. They can also be a bit a bit twitchy on stock width and diameter T-jets (IE: narrow) as you come out of the turns. Tucking the outside tire as you slide across the power rail is a reality when you get greedy with the juice. All that being said, still smooth and quiet and will give a little better one they are broken in.

My tire box is filled with a variety of sizes and brands. Experimentation is the ticket. Cars and setups vary as do track surfaces. A couple thousandths difference can really make a huge difference on the rear as it alters the final drive ratio. Same in the front, too tall a profile can upset a perfectly tuned set of pick up shoes and dog your power down. IMHO; buy a small assortment to get a feel for what's out there, keep your tires and track clean, and experiment till ya find what suits the application.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

We have run a variety including most of the tire brands mentioned. Are some groups still running stock rims with slip-ons? CAN'T BEAT THE DOUBLE FLANGED RIMS fOR CONTROLLING THE REAR FLY OFF PROBLEMS. If you need narrow tires for the newer wide tractions Slottech has narrow slip-ons and rims which the tires stay on unbelievably well for single flange rim. I've not seen any come off.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Super Tires. :thumbsup: 
But I only like to use the A compound.

On my BSRT G3 sprint car I use AJ's .250 double flange rims with the red or forest green "wide" Super Tires depending on the track.

http://scaleauto.com/supertires/index.htm

Sf.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

For our drag class of stock t-jets,we use my tires that I make.I patterned them off of the tall Buds HO tire.All other magnatraction and outlaw t-jets we use Wizzard silicone covered sponge exclusively.
DRAGjet


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

When running XT cars, I use various slip-on silicones. But if the track is clean, the stock AW/JL tires work good enough. Nice grip with a little slide action to prevent some roll-overs. 

With tjets (Auroras), I use Thunderslicks. These have the same characteristics of the AW/JL XT tires. If a track was just cleaned with WD40, I use Wizzard slip-ons. Their softer, grippier compound can handle better, and the WD40 will help keep the tires clean. That also goes for any tires used on a recently cleaned track using WD40. It's also good for the rubber.

One thing about tires, if left on the rim, they will stretch. I always remove tires from the rims to help keep them fitting tight. Wizzard tires stretch very easily if left on the rim, and once they slip off, they're not good for a race.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wizzard


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wizzard's PVT slip-ons are made by Penn Valley. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hornet said:


> Wizzard's PVT slip-ons are made by Penn Valley. :thumbsup:


This is true, as I used to live about 10 miles from Penn Valley and confirmed this with the owners. You can buy 'em retail for about .60-.75 per pair depending on which ones. They used to make all kinds of colors, too, including two-color tires that were simply the best slip-ons on the market, according to them they were a unique compound. Unfortunately, they scaled back to black or grey only due to volume.

Regarding the skinny silicones, word on the street is that the molds are getting worn, according to a former employee the have two sets and one would qualify for antique status. Out of the last dozen I bought, only two pair held the rims for more than a few laps.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't it wierd how one compound will hook up on a particular track and to find another pair of that compound can be a nightmare. Maybe buying a dozen at a time could be the answer. We've had sample packs only to find the one compound that works the best is no longer made.


----------

